
GCC 6.4 Released - edelsohn
https://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2017-07/msg00006.html
======
jey
Yes, and GCC 7.1 is the most current stable release.

------
kleiba
"with more than 102 bugs fixed"

So, 103?

~~~
qubex
$bugs_fixed >= 103

------
pella
fixed in the 6.4 release: ( 102 bugs found. )

[https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/buglist.cgi?bug_status=RESOLVED...](https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/buglist.cgi?bug_status=RESOLVED&resolution=FIXED&target_milestone=6.4)

